# canola oil problem



## Guest (Dec 17, 1999)

This is my first visit and I wonder how many of you are allergic to canola oil like I am.I thought I had IBS and found out that if Iavoid canola oil which is made from rapeseed , a highly toxic plant, I have no problemswhatsoever. I've become a big label readernow that I know and have found that it's use is increasing rapidly because it is the cheapest oil. I've since talked to otherpeople who have the same reaction I do;savage stomach cramps, break out in a sweat, feel very ill, and, of course,diarrhea.The next few days I have minor joint pain and a slight headache. I have had not one episode since I eliminated the oil and this is after 5 years of suffering and spending lots of $$ on tests and medications.Anyone else out there have my experience?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 1999)

Sam..Welcome to the board. I haven't used that, but I feel sure you will hear from others that have.------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## itchi (Feb 24, 1999)

Wow, that sure shows the power of a food allergy. How did you figure out that it was canola oil? Testing or just luck? Glad you found your problem.itchi


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Samnsimon:A lot of the rapeseed oil (canola) on the market today has been genetically modified, and who knows if this is causing your problems.I'm trying to stick to organic oils since so far they have been trying to avoid the genetically modified stuff. I use canola sometimes, but prefer olive oil. I've heard safflower oil is supposed to be good, also.I did notice a problem with canola a while back, but I don't use a lot so can't say for sure with myself. If it bothers you don't use it!





















Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 1999)

but my point is that it was JUST canola oil.I don't have to avoid anything else and I wonder if there are other people who don't know that canola oil is causing their misery.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 1999)

oops, sorry, I didn't answer itchi's Q.I found out because I noticed that I got sick either right after dinner or many times, after we ate out. I began to suspect salads(when it was actually the salad oil) because we had salad every night. Then I noticed it was only certain restaurants. I mentioned to some friends that I didn't want to eat at a certain place and began a discussion of why and the wife asked me if I knew that canola oil caused stomach and joint problems in many people. I looked at our salad dressing-sure enough canola. Then I started asking places what kind of oil they used. Started not buying products with canola oil. Once in a while I would mess up or the product would change to canola and I would get sick as a dog. Then I'd go check the label and yep, canola. My favorite brand of store cookies has canola. I love popcorn and one of the movie chains uses canola. I do know however that if I have food in my stomach already and eat something with a small amount I have less of a reaction. If I eat it on an empty stomach, I'm miserable. Like the salad. Didn't mean to go on so long. itchi will probably never ask me another Q.:> )


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi samnsimon:What kind of oil are you using now? I may buy safflower the next time I'm at the store to see how that it. I use olive oil a lot but don't want to use it in everything!







You're so lucky you found what is causing your problems. Keep passing the info to us, and thanks!





















Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I seem to have a problem with soy based products, including oil. I don't like the taste of canola oil so I don't buy it anymore. I use grapeseed oil. It is a very light tasting oil good for salads but not so good for cooking. I use the olive oil for that.[This message has been edited by moldie (edited 12-17-1999).]


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Moldie:I've heard of grapeseed oil but never used it. I know I've read recently that it's a healthy oil.I'm not sensitive to soy now but for a while I was, then it passed. It does seem to bother some people, and bothers me if I haven't had it for a while and start eating it again. I make sure to chew Beano tablets first before eating it if I'm getting it outside for lunch or something! Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------

